# Student Trooper Program



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey everyone.
I had a question regarding the Student Trooper program with the Massachusetts State Police.
I am a Police Explorer right now, but I am more interested in State Police
work than anything else. I was just wondering if any of you knew how to get more info on how it works, how to get in, ect...
Thanks


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Talk to your schoool guidance counselor. They should be able to get you the info you need.


----------



## T-Cop4Life (May 4, 2002)

Do you know if there is an age limit? Do they accept you if you are still technically a student? I am taking a class a WENC, and I'd be very interested in the program. Thanks for any info you guys/gals might have. :lol:


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

The age limit is 15-17 yoa. It's sponsored by the American Legion and is held two separate weeks in the summer at the Mass State Police Academy in New Braintree. The cost is $150 for the week which can be paid for or sponsored by the American Legion depending on your financial situation.

http://www.state.ma.us/msp/ASTUTPR.HTM


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks msp357.
Do you know if the State Police have any form of an Explorer Program that would go on year round?


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

I went through this program in the summer of 1996. I was a very rewarding and excellent experience. Hats off to the MSP for this program. :t:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Give the Framingham HQ a call, but I don't think there is a year round, or explorer program.

t: I tried to get into the Student Trooper Program when I was in High School. They had 2 spots open, and it was between me and two twin girls. Guess who got in? ](*,)


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

CD,

I am an assoc. advisor in a post and I can tell you at least in eastern mass the MSP has no posts. but you may want to check with your Council to find out if there is one. I too have hear great things about the Student Trooper program.


----------



## dan7728 (Jul 20, 2004)

when i was in my junior year of high school i went through it. lots of fun!


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

CPDexplorer,

I am actually kind of mistaken with my previous post from before. The Milford MA PD has an Explorer post that I believe use to be or still is kind of co-sponsored with the Grafton Barracks (C-2) what role the MSP has/had in it I don't know. How ever if you are interested you my want to try and contact the MPD to get more info


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

I went through the Student Trooper program back in High School and it was an awesome program... Well run and a great expierence... If you are interested in Law Enforcement, I would look into it...


----------

